# If you could have any animal?



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

What would it be?

EDIT: *REAL OR FICTIONAL*: That's why I said "any animal"


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know how this is furry related....

....but I'd say a wolf.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm tempted between Squig and a domesticated Punpun.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

Red Fox or a Raccoon EDIT: or even a crow

Because a wolf would be too dangerous.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 16, 2010)

Dog- husky, or aussie shepherd maybe. Dogs require enough attention; I couldn't handle much more. Exotic or wild pets are just too much work, and kind of sad to not let them be wild... but I wouldn't mind a serval if I had a huge yard.


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Red Fox
> 
> Because a wolf would be too dangerous.



I'd rather take the risk of the wolf opposed to having the smelly fox that pisses on everything.


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe wolfdog is a better choice.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 16, 2010)

A birds of prey of any kind.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

I wanna kangaroo! :3


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably just a small rodent like a guinea pig, as opposed to this boring betta fish on my bookshelf...meh...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2010)

real or ficitonal?
real: liger
fictional: Arceus


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I'd like an aquarium fillled with sharks in top hats.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'm tempted between Squig and a domesticated Punpun.


 Could you tell me what those are? I'm not familiar with those species at all


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Now that I think about it, I'd like an aquarium fillled with sharks in top hats.



That's better than my idea of piranhas with monocles.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2010)

A human. 

I promise I'll pet it and feed it and walk it and clean up after it and give it lots of love and


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A human.
> 
> I promise I'll pet it and feed it and walk it and clean up after it and give it lots of love and



lolwut happend?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Could you tell me what those are? I'm not familiar with those species at all



Fictional.  Squig is essentially a ball of fungus with teeth, ranging from the adorable messenger squigeon to the less adorable squig hawk, and even less adorable cave squig.  They're fictional, but quite frankly there's no real-world animal I'd want that I could properly take care of (not that I could take care of any of the Squigs, but hey at least it'd be fun to watch).

Pun-pun, meanwhile, is a Kobold (again a fictional critter), but with all the powers of a god.  It being domesticated means I = very well off man.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd stick with a red fox. I love them so much and they're so damn cute and cudly and playful and AWESOME!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Uh.. a Lombax! You know, just as a friend..... to yiff...


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Uh.. a Lombax! You know, just as a friend..... to yiff...



i think it has to be irl

plz stop cheating


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> i think it has to be irl
> 
> plz stop cheating



But the OP never- but I- you-....

Cat then.......... to yiff... (?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

Domesticated and trained Grizzly bear named "Betty"


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'd stick with a red fox. I love them so much and they're so damn cute and cudly and playful and AWESOME!



I agree, foxes are wonderful animals.


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But the OP never- but I- you-....
> 
> Cat then.......... to yiff... (?)



lol I need to change that..

I don't have the 'sona yet.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

A dog. :3 I am content with my lot. I'm so boring. XD

But, if I had to choose something I don't already have...hmm...actually, I'd really like to have a white-tailed deer doe as a pet. o.o; I know a breeder nearby who halter-breaks them, and they're adorable. Although I suspect I'd feel rather bad about keeping a wild animal as livestock. Also, I'm pretty sure that unless it was _really_ tame it would just jump right over my pasture's fences and run off, so I'd have to keep it stalled, which would be a travesty.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But the OP never- but I- you-....
> 
> Cat then.......... to yiff... (?)



You didn't cheat, it can be real OR fictional


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You didn't cheat, it can be real OR fictional



uhhhhh you never specified. lame


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well if it's real OR fictional than I'd pick an anthropomorphic fox...duh!

Yiff buddies <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A human.



I like this answer too. I'll put a collar on him and everything.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You didn't cheat, it can be real OR fictional


In that case...  A trained Archaic dire bear which can be used as a mount.


Because I do not like the idea of keeping fully sapient and  sentient beings as pets.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> uhhhhh you never specified. lame



Don't baaaw in here, if I could I would change it

EDIT: I changed it


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> In that case...  A trained Archaic dire bear which can be used as a mount.



Mounts are always cool.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You didn't cheat, it can be real OR fictional


 Then fuck, I want a dragon.  A big one.  

...And not to yiff.  To CRUSH MY ENEMIES.  >:]  ...Also to fly around on and be awesome with.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then fuck, I want a dragon.  A big one.
> 
> ...And not to yiff.  To CRUSH MY ENEMIES.  >:]  ...Also to fly around on and be awesome with.



Name him/her Godzilla Jr. xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

I want a Unicorn who shits money.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...And not to yiff.



YOU LIE!

Everyone wants their own anthro to yiff.

As Dennis Hopper said in Blue Velvet, "I'll fuck yiff anything that moves!!!"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I want a Unicorn who shits money.



Or you can have a pet scotty that shits rainbows....


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then fuck, I want a dragon.  A big one.
> 
> ...And not to yiff.  To CRUSH MY ENEMIES.  >:]  ...Also to fly around on and be awesome with.



Dude, you don't know how cool a pet dragon would be!! :-D


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or you can have a pet scotty that shits rainbows....


 Nawh I need the money.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> YOU LIE!
> 
> Everyone wants their own anthro to yiff.
> 
> As Dennis Hopper said in Blue Velvet, "I'll fuck yiff anything that moves!!!"


I DO NOT LIE.

I'm not that stretchy.  That would hurt.  Also, I want a quad/feral/non-anthro/whatever they're calling it now dragon.  Or else it would be difficult to ride.

...

Like, a horse, not like...

...

You know, I can't phrase that sentence in a way that doesn't sound dirty, so just fuck it.



Shaui said:


> Dude, you don't know how cool a pet dragon would be!! :-D


 IT WOULD BE SO COOL.  :O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nawh I need the money.



B-but you can just get the gold at the end of the endless amounts of rainbows


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B-but you can just get the gold at the end of the endless amounts of rainbows



Or you could train a raccoon to use those crafty hands to steal you some jewelry! Cute little buggers they are :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Or you could train a raccoon to use those crafty hands to steal you some jewelry! Cute little buggers they are :3



They are quite cute. I like any animals for that matter. Rodents (even though 'coons arent rodents...are they?) are cuter than anything else...except for rats, big FATTE RATTES >:[

Hehe, just kiddin' <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Or else it would be difficult to ride.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Precisely.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They are quite cute. I like any animals for that matter. Rodents (even though 'coons arent rodents...are they?) are cuter than anything else...except for rats, big FATTE RATTES >:[
> 
> Hehe, just kiddin' <3



Actually, now that I think about it, I can't pick a "favorite" animal, they're all so enchanting.

EDIT: Raccoons aren't rodents, they are Procyonids, related to Coatimundis and ringtails.


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then fuck, I want a dragon.  A big one.
> 
> ...And not to yiff.  To CRUSH MY ENEMIES.  >:]  ...Also to fly around on and be awesome with.



I'd love a dragon mount too.  I could save so much on gas...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'd love a dragon mount too.  I could save so much on gas...



Dragons are eco-friendly, powered by human souls and Satan's hatred!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

I want a Grizzly bear who can fly and eats Religious fundamentalists that I can ride as a battle stead.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I want a Grizzly bear who can fly and eats Religious fundamentalists that I can ride as a battle stead.



Oh noez! Not a fundamentalist hunter!

*runs and hides*


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wolf .. and Raven..

Only trouble is, it would have to be both their choices.. I could never hold either against their will .. they'd be free to come and go at will.


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Wolf .. and Raven..
> 
> Only trouble is, it would have to be both their choices.. I could never hold either against their will .. they'd be free to come and go at will.



Aww.

Wolfrunner, they'd probably never want to leave your side. :]


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't see why everybody wants a pet wolf...

We domesticated the wolf to serve our needs already, and that's called a dog.

Most people consider dogs to be a subspecies of wolves.  (canis lupus familiaris)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Domesticated wolf =/= dog.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Domesticated wolf =/= dog.


 How is a domesticated wolf _not_ a dog?  A "tamed" wolf is very different from a "domesticated" wolf.  Domestication by definition suggests a reliance on humans to effectively survive, thrive and reproduce.  A wolf does not, in any way, shape or form, rely on human interference for optimum survival.  Quite the contrary.


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Domesticated wolf =/= dog.



Most biologists would beg to differ.

Edit: Dictionary definition

Domesticate

to  tame  (an  animal),  by*  generations  of  **breeding*,  to  live  in  close  association  with  human  beings  as  a  pet  or  work  animal  and  usually  *creating  adependency  so  that  the  animal  loses  its  ability  to  live  in  the  * *wild*.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well YEAH it's in the same family but a domesticated wolf is a shit ton more violent and relies on instincts moreso. If a wolf was hungry do you think it would sit happily and beg for you to open a can of wet food....no, he'd bite your fuckin' arm off!

Sure they're related but they're not that similar....it's like comparing a white person to an asian....sure it works but it's not the best comparision 

cause asians have small penises


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> What would it be?
> 
> EDIT: *REAL OR FICTIONAL*: That's why I said "any animal"








Fuzzy Alien said:


> Uh.. a Lombax! You know, just as a friend..... to yiff...


WHAT HE SAID <333


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well YEAH it's in the same family but a domesticated wolf is a shit ton more violent and relies on instincts moreso. If a wolf was hungry do you think it would sit happily and beg for you to open a can of wet food....no, he'd bite your fuckin' arm off!
> 
> Sure they're related but they're not that similar....it's like comparing a white person to an asian....sure it works but it's not the best comparision
> 
> *cause asians have small penises*



You're thinking about a tamed wolf kept by somebody as a pet. 

Domestication = generations after generations of breeding and living with humans, until the animal develops a complete dependency on them.  Aka dogs.  

And that's a common misconception.... Want to see mine?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You're thinking about a tamed wolf kept by somebody as a pet.
> 
> Domestication = generations after generations of breeding and living with humans, until the animal develops a complete dependency on them.  Aka dogs.
> 
> And that's a common misconception.... Want to see mine?




Ok ok, you win this round.....Yeah, random side-note. There's this house by my aunt and uncles in tennessee that has pet wolves, a whole pack of like 6 of em....they had a 10 ft high fence with barb wire coiling around the top...it was awesome.


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok ok, you win this round.....Yeah, random side-note. There's this house by my aunt and uncles in tennessee that has pet wolves, a whole pack of like 6 of em....they had a 10 ft high fence with barb wire coiling around the top...it was awesome.



Doesn't US law forbid the ownership of pet wolves? Unless it's for research or something like that.
Wolf hybrids are perfectly legal, though.

I think wolves are legal as pets in europe with a permit or something.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Easy, a Jabberwocky.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 17, 2010)

When I get my own place I plan on buying one of those plastic kiddy pools so I can fill it with salt water and pimp it out like a koi pond so I can put horseshoe crabs in it.



JamesB said:


> Doesn't US law forbid the ownership of pet wolves?  Unless it's for research or something like that.
> Wolf hybrids are perfectly legal, though.


Unless you buy from these guys, though they believe that wolves are descendants of lions...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Doesn't US law forbid the ownership of pet wolves? Unless it's for research or something like that.
> 
> I think they're legal in europe though.




More of a state regulation issue iirc.  I know in PA, there used to be some pretty stringent guidelines for being allowed to have hybrids (not sure about pure).  Much along the lines Sir Scotty has mentioned about those in TN.  High fences, and concrete under-barriers below the fencing are required for animals allowed outside of said structures.  May also require a rehabilitative license (wildlife rehabilitator).

Regardless of regulations, most people (foolishly) are too scared of / hate wolves and as thus would shoot them on site... which is a crying shame, in my personal opinion.  Seriously misunderstood creatures..


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> More of a state regulation issue iirc.  I know in PA, there used to be some pretty stringent guidelines for being allowed to have hybrids (not sure about pure).  Much along the lines Sir Scotty has mentioned about those in TN.  High fences, and concrete under-barriers below the fencing are required for animals allowed outside of said structures.  May also require a rehabilitative license (wildlife rehabilitator).



I know for a fact that in Maine, a special permit will allow you to possess any animal except for some types of birds and several other minor exceptions.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

I dunno, really..
I guess a tiger or lion cub which never grows up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

A murder of crows that listen to my every command... and I want their leader to speak English that way they can communicate back. :3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 17, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I dunno, really..
> I guess a tiger or lion cub which never grows up.




Yanno .. I always have found cougars to be quite .. cute.  Gawd, somehow brings me back to that late 80's or early 90's Madonna movie.. "Who's that Girl". 

"Murray" .. was damn cute.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 17, 2010)

A dragon.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I always have found cougars to be quite .. cute.


I'm quite fond of cougars myself. (;


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Lemme guess, 90% of the people pick their fursona species and/or animals they want to have sex with.

*reads* 

Yup.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A murder of crows that listen to my every command... and I want their leader to speak English that way they can communicate back. :3



Although that would be cool.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Lemme guess, 90% of the people pick their fursona species and/or animals they want to have sex with.
> 
> *reads*
> 
> ...



I'm part of 10% *woot*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2010)

A furry.

Now seriously, if I had an animal...
Nah nothing fits me really.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm part of 10% *woot*



I would make them ravens, though, just so I could say I have my own congress. (of ravens)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would make them ravens, though, just so I could say I have my own congress. (of ravens)


I like murder... THE NAME FOR A GROUP OF CROWS! I'M NOT GONNA KILL ANYONE! >.<


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like murder... THE NAME FOR A GROUP OF CROWS! I'M NOT GONNA KILL ANYONE! >.<


But a group of ravens is also an "unkindness".

So I'm not gonna kill you, I'm just going to be really rude.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 17, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

A fox.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2010)

Chinese Crested <3


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'm tempted between Squig




Fuck yes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2010)

An American Eskimo Dog, a Fennec or a Citra.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

A fox obviously!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

I can see myself owning a smaller species of crocodile or alligator. It'd be the most radical pet ever and I could feed it with people I don't like.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 17, 2010)

real: Tiger, Lynx or Cougar
Fictional: Totodile, a small dragon (that could perch on my shoulder)


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Unless you buy from these guys, though they believe that wolves are descendants of lions...



I read that, and I lol'd... IRL


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Otters! Tons of them! ;;


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Otters are soooo cute

:3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Otters are soooo cute
> 
> :3



I want some of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUJDmAXsEvs

Eurasian otters and their squealing. <3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably some rats, or maybe a dog, I don't know.
it'd be a big dog, though
makin' a big mess and breakin' all my stuff :3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

A wolf.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 17, 2010)

A hatchling dragon that can't breath fire, ice, or anything. And it will stay a hatchling!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Provided I had the necessary means to take care of them:

dragon
rat
ratteguhn
rhino


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Why not wolves? Wolves are awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Why not wolves? Wolves are awesome.



Because you and the rest of the majority of the furfag fandom is a wolf.  It's a tired species.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because you and the rest of the majority of the furfag fandom is a wolf.  It's a tired species.


inb4 foxes


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

A Flying Pig. *Thumbs up*


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because you and the rest of the majority of the furfag fandom is a wolf.  It's a tired species.



Well wolves are the most abundant large mammal predators in the world.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not a furfag....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm not a furfag....


XD


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> rhino



whatttttt
that's a weird one


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD



I'm not. I'm actually pretty goddamn straight.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Did somebody say, FOXES?
I want


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Did somebody say, FOXES?
> I want


I said it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

I wan ah fawkx tou!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wan ah fawkx tou!



*grabs scotty*

MIEN! :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

So, is this thread assuming you could have any animal without it getting horrible depressed and suicidal?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> So, is this thread assuming you could have any animal without it getting horrible depressed and suicidal?



Of course :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> *grabs scotty*
> 
> MIEN! :3



Bawww, I wanted another fox, not a racoon! Oh well, at least I haz a pet...wait, I'M the pet >.>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

UNI
CORN

No, wait-- a Zangoose! And a fully functioning Jolteon! CRUSH my enemies with lightning.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

oh well
then i guess the cosmetic choice, since we're not going on personality here
is a raccoon
i like their tails

of course they get super-fat when they get depressed and not much exercise
is this also magically assuming their biology wouldn't come into play

sweet that means i can feed them whatever i want
or maybe nothing

raccoon that has no personality or wants food and is just a cosmetic companion is awesome
yay


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> oh well
> then i guess the cosmetic choice, since we're not going on personality here
> is a raccoon
> i like their tails
> ...



You broketh my heart


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> UNI
> CORN
> 
> No, wait-- a Zangoose! And a fully functioning Jolteon! CRUSH my enemies with lightning.



You mean, the l33tsp33k variant, unicr0n


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You broketh my heart



Aww. I am sorry
do not be sad, mr. raccoon :c


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Aww. I am sorry
> do not be sad, mr. raccoon :c



You are forgiven 

*gives you a feral raccoon hug*

Ahem, I didn't really mean that whole "broketh my heart" thing after all


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You mean, the l33tsp33k variant, unicr0n



Nah, he's a Transformer.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm not a furfag....



Hahaha, oh man.

Get in line.



Jelly said:


> whatttttt
> that's a weird one



I love rhinos.  :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2010)

So uh, when the op says "have" any animal, uh...

You know...


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So uh, when the op says "have" any animal, uh...
> 
> You know...



Thank god I'm not the only person here who saw the thread title and thought that.


----------



## themnax (Apr 17, 2010)

red pandas and or fennics and or pine martins.  

but i'd want to have a place where they could acclimate and get the training and licensing to participate in species survival programs.  

i'd want to have 40 acres of timber bamboo surrounded by the mixed pine forests of my northern sierras for them to run around and be happy in.

(i know that would work for wah, and the pine martins are native anyway.  i just mention fennics cause they're so trippy cute, but really they like a warmer climate the the wah, the native ringtail, and myself)

realistically though, i don't expect this is ever likely to happen for me in what remains of my lifetime.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

A Snow leopard or Red Panda.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

themnax said:


> red pandas and or fennics and or pine martins.


Seriously, I think those would be perfect pets if you can take care of them.



kyle19 said:


> A Snow leopard or Red Panda.


I love red pandas!

I want some exotic or wild animal as a pet ^^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm not a furfag....



Yeah, neither am I!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, neither am I!



Me too. Furfags suck.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Me too. Furfags suck.



BURN TEH FURFAGSSS

*douses himself in petroleum*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> BURN TEH FURFAGSSS
> 
> *douses himself in petroleum*


NOOOOO!!
Use propane.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> *YIFF* *WITH* TEH FURFAGSSS
> 
> *douses himself in petroleum* jelly**


I got bored. :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I got bored. :V



Hahahahaha!
*hugs*


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Hahahahaha!
> *hugs*


Glad you liked it! :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 17, 2010)

DRAGON!


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

a turtle :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> a turtle :3



W-why don't you go catch one....what are they gonna do, run away?!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 17, 2010)

I like turtles.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like foxes. Yay near-irrelevant post.

Lol


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Lombaxes. But you already knew that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a Pikachu for a pet...


----------



## quayza (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lombaxes. But you already knew that.



Duh lol.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmm, Lucario wouldn't be too bad to have as well.....
He's just so fox like and he's got "magic powers" and he's a pokeman!


----------



## quayza (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, Lucario wouldn't be too bad to have as well.....
> He's just so fox like and he's got "magic powers" and he's a pokeman!



I dont see it. I clearly see him as a jackal.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 17, 2010)

Ebola.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

quayza said:


> I dont see it. I clearly see him as a jackal.



Meh fox, jackel. They're canid-ish nonetheless xD


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

White tiger. Big cats are a good way to impress girls.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> White tiger. Big *pussies* are a good way to impress girls.



Cause they're all lesbians?


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause they're all lesbians?



Or bi. Or Jasmine, from Aladdin. Either way I'm happy with these options.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or bi. Or *Jasmine*, from Aladdin. Either way I'm happy with these options.



I'd hit that.


----------



## quayza (Apr 17, 2010)

Polar bear. Humans are fucking up there environment with yur global warmin.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

quayza said:


> Polar bear. Humans are fucking up there environment with yur global warmin.



Polar bears are

_*GAY*_

Therefore awesome as pets *winkwink*
Oh, I give up XD


----------



## quayza (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Polar bears are
> 
> _*GAY*_
> 
> ...



lol, who cares, they still need a new crib to live in.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> White tiger. Big cats are a good way to impress girls.



They're also a good way to get horribly mauled and then eaten.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> They're also a good way to get horribly mauled and then eaten.



Perfect for those who have fantasies of being eaten *winK*

SICK VORE FREAKS x3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd have a golden pheasant.

and I'm gonna get some.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Perfect for those who have fantasies of being eaten *winK*
> 
> SICK VORE FREAKS x3



I don't think arousal is very easy when your intestines are laying in a heap next to your eviscerated torso.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I don't think arousal is very easy when your intestines are laying in a heap next to your eviscerated torso.



THIS, I second


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

I love guro.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, neither am I!





Icarus615 said:


> Me too. Furfags suck.





Shaui said:


> BURN TEH FURFAGSSS
> 
> *douses himself in petroleum*


You fools, we're all furfags. No exceptions. >:[


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Polar bear. Humans are fucking up there environment with yur global warmin.



sadly, true. we aren't paying attention to what's going on to the earth and the environment v_v
well, a few of us are, but not enough.



quayza said:


> lol, who cares, they still need a new crib to live in.



they can come live with me. i have plenty of AC and meat. :3



Kellie Gator said:


> You fools, we're all furfags. No exceptions. >:[



lol, harsh.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, harsh.


Doing my best. But I seriously don't get what the difference is between furries and furfags. I thought "furfag" was just a different, negative word for furries. I mean, ask any internet troll or whatever, to them all furries are furfags and I fail to see why it should be any other way. What does a furfag do that makes him/her different from a furry?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Doing my best. But I seriously don't get what the difference is between furries and furfags. I thought "furfag" was just a different, negative word for furries. I mean, ask any internet troll or whatever, to them all furries are furfags, and I fail to see why it should be any other way.



hehe, well, not all furries are "fags". but most of them are homosexuals.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

If i could have any animal it would probably be some kind of anthro vixen.... You know why ^_^


----------



## Jelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love guro.



Who do you like other than Kago-sama ^_~


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If i could have any animal it would probably be some kind of anthro vixen.... You know why ^_^



yes, we all know. X3
and i would do the same, just not in the same room. that would be akward v.v


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> yes, we all know. X3
> and i would do the same, just not in the same room. that would be akward v.v


 why would that be awkward?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would that be awkward?


It wouldn't. :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It wouldn't. :3


does wildfyre want to join in? :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would that be awkward?



it's not, just trying to fool you. now, let the yiffing begin! >:3



Usarise said:


> does wildfyre want to join in? :3



yes, join us! join us!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> does wildfyre want to join in? :3


I certainly would.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I certainly would.


i call first! :3


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

I want an adorable little BADGERRRR


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> I want an adorable little BADGERRRR



badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOOOOM


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOOOOM


 
NOO
NO
NO NO NO NO NO
F*CK NO

THAT VIDEO RUINED BADGERS

IT DID NOT MAKE THEM MORE FAMOUS
IT'S A F*CKING VIDEO OF A BUNCH OF ANIMATED BADGERS DANCING WITH MUSHROOMS AND SNAKES MADE BY SOME GUY

AND WHENEVER I TRY TO SEARCH FOR PICS OF BADGERS I GET THAT STUPID ANIMATED BADGER FROM THE VIDEO


tl;dr

The badger badger video ruined badgers


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, I totally want animal that loves to snuggle during those cold winter months of New England ^^


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> NOO
> NO
> NO NO NO NO NO
> F*CK NO



HOLY SHIT, I take that back lol


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> NOO
> NO
> NO NO NO NO NO
> F*CK NO
> ...



I'm sorry. I know what it's like to have meme's ruin something you love. Here's something good with badger's that'll cheer you up.


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry. I know what it's like to have meme's ruin something you love. Here's something good with badger's that'll cheer you up.


 
The site has 3 badger's.

No thank you. I don't like talking to trolls.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> The site has 3 badger's.
> 
> No thank you. I don't like talking to trolls.



I had to try. Seriously, why don't you read 'The Wind and The Willows'?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> The site has 3 badger's.
> No thank you. I don't like talking to trolls.









TAKE THAT!


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I had to try. Seriously, why don't you read 'The Wind and The Willows'?


 Naturally I respect "Do unto others as they do to you"

But I don't want to troll anyone, even trolls. I don't derail, I don't act like a snob, really, I just want a nice community and this place seems corrupted by trolls too.


Anyway. Why do I say the video ruined it? Cause it does, it's taking up the internet world of badgers. You can't search for a picture without getting a dancing badger on 100% green windows paint background. It's ruined...
Plus, whenever I make references to one, I get "badger badger badger" And it really annoys me. I wish that video never existed.

I love badgers for who they are, not a meme.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> Anyway. Why do I say the video ruined it? Cause it does, it's taking up the internet world of badgers. You can't search for a picture without getting a dancing badger on 100% green windows paint background. It's ruined...
> Plus, whenever I make references to one, I get "badger badger badger" And it really annoys me. I wish that video never existed.
> 
> I love badgers for who they are, not a meme.



I would feel the same way, searching for pictures of foxes, and getting results of Megan Fox (vomits)


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

D'aww!! They're so adorable I could cry!! I fell in love with badgers ever since Earth Eternal..(Don't ask)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> D'aww!! They're so adorable I could cry!! I fell in love with badgers ever since Earth Eternal..(Don't ask)


What a furry >.=.>


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2010)

i wanna be manbearpig!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

While we're on the topic if badgers.....

[yt]EIyixC9NsLI[/yt]


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> While we're on the topic if badgers.....



CRITICAL MASS HAS BEEN ACHIEVED
(asplode)


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

I wonder if raccoons will reach meme status someday, maybe so, maybe not.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I wonder if raccoons will reach meme status someday, maybe so, maybe not.



They're the Milhouses of the meme world.


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena also likes raccoons.

I think Fender is a raccoon, isn't he? If I'm not mistaken..


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> Yena also likes raccoons.
> 
> I think Fender is a raccoon, isn't he? If I'm not mistaken..



He's a ferrox, a fox and ferret cross.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They're the Milhouses of the meme world.



Ewww, please don't compare Milhouse to raccoons PLEASE. Raccoons don't TRY to be memes like Milhouse.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh shit, so the patron saint of fagaffinity is part RACCOON, OH SHI-


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Ewww, please don't compare Milhouse to raccoons PLEASE. Raccoons don't TRY to be memes like Milhouse.









This is Milhouse.





This is a raccoon.

Where's the resemblance?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> Where's the resemblance?



EDIT: I feel like a fag for even saying that now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2010)

Squirrel. No contest.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 18, 2010)

Definately a fox ^^


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 18, 2010)

My first reaction would be to say, "Dawww, I wanna raccoon!"
But common sense and better judgement would dictate that I shouldn't.



Shaui said:


> I wonder if raccoons will reach meme status someday, maybe so, maybe not.


 
If not, it means we're not trying.
WE MUST RISE.

But then... I don't want to be overpopular... Like those foxes.
Ugh, nevermind. I'm content with raccoons being generally unnoticed.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2010)

actually to be honest. I kinda wanna a gryphon


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

The human race.

All of it.


----------



## Aeryn Skirrow (Apr 18, 2010)

Ride on a T-Rex with all my friends.  :V




Wait, shit.




A velociraptor would be sufficient.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

a wolf, it would be quite difficult to tame it though... >.>


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 18, 2010)

oh boy this is a toughie
it would be have to be a pokemon
imma have to give my a list of pokemon i would want in no particular order other than the order i thought of them 
mew
mewtwo
gallade
gardevoir
typlosion
suicune
scizor
absol
luxray
ampharos
sceptile
frosslass
porygon-z
articuno
metagross
kyogre
hitmonchan
skarmory
milotic
sceptile
eevee

probably still missing a few BUT DAMMIT ITS SOO HARD TO PICK JUST 1


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> oh boy this is a toughie
> it would be have to be a pokemon
> imma have to give my a list of pokemon i would want in no particular order other than the order i thought of them
> mew
> ...



lol, you must love pokemon, because that is a pretty long list there.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, you must love pokemon, because that is a pretty long list there.



GOTTA CATCH DEM ALL.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> GOTTA CATCH DEM ALL.



pikachu, i choose you!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> GOTTA CATCH DEM ALL.









Hehehhee.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hehehhee.



rofl. that is hilarious!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> rofl. that is hilarious!



WINRAR


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> WINRAR



hm? what about it?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, you must love pokemon, because that is a pretty long list there.


 
was quite a pokefreak back in tha day not quite as big on it as i was back then but i still play from time to time 

but id say my number 1 favorite of all time is typlosion or gallade 

for a pet though that would be a tough one

ya kno what imma try narrowing it down


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> was quite a pokefreak back in tha day not quite as big on it as i was back then but i still play from time to time
> 
> but id say my number 1 favorite of all time is typlosion or gallade
> 
> ...



heh, i am the same way. i remember i used to play it constantly when i was little, i don't much now.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hm, pokemon... sometimes I wished I had a Flygon or a Sneasel.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Hm, pokemon... sometimes I wished I had a Flygon or a Sneasel.



heh, i still kind of miss the days when i played it frequently, those were some good times.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, i still kind of miss the days when i played it frequently, those were some good times.



I remember when everybody caught the pokemangs like aids, very good times ^,,^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I remember when everybody caught the pokemangs like aids, very good times ^,,^



lol, yeah, those days seem so distant now v_v


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, yeah, those days seem so distant now v_v



Sadly so 3:


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Sadly so 3:



same goes for all of the good children shows/games... v.v


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> same goes for all of the good children shows/games... v.v



I remember when Nickelodeon was the fucking BOMB!!!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I remember when Nickelodeon was the fucking BOMB!!!



ssue, i used to watch it all the time! same with cartoon network.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2010)

You all are thinking tame.  I mean, none of you have got into the dickishness that is a Catachan Barking Toad, let alone something like a Tenchi Muyo Cabbit or a Crystalline Entity.  And that's just speaking immediate destruction.  Hell, to be really cruel you could pick something like an Eldritch Horror given living flesh.


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 18, 2010)

To the topic, I wouldn't want to own any animal in particular but it would be lovely to be friends with many woodland animals.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Tokalu said:


> To the topic, I wouldn't want to own any animal in particular but it would be lovely to be friends with many woodland animals.



You mean little guys like this?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

A fox so I can yif- I mean give it lots of love.

In all seriousness I want a Mudkip.

Speaking of Coons, I had a family of them in my backyard that ate catfood.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard these lil' guys are cool


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

COATIMUNDI <3

We sent to a wildlife park and they let them climb all over my shoulders. <3333


----------



## Jelly (Apr 19, 2010)

if you spray perfume they go fucking batshit trying to rub it into their tails
also they can bite through a thick leather boot

fun facts


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

Jelly said:


> if you spray perfume they go fucking batshit trying to rub it into their tails
> also they can bite through a thick leather boot
> 
> fun facts



Okay.

They probably should have told me that first. .___.
-lawsuit-

Do they still use sexy animal pheromones in perfume?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do they still use sexy animal pheromones in perfume?



they'll also rub turpentine into their tails


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

Jelly said:


> they'll also rub turpentine into their tails



Stop breaking into the zoo.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 19, 2010)

I've heard that a hyena, if raised from birth, can actually be domesticated as well as a dog. However, I'd rather not take the chance... besides, even though I live in a nice house, I don't think logically I could properly care for an exotic animal.

So... I'd want my black pop-eyed goldfish, Felix, back.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I've heard that a hyena, if raised from birth, can actually be domesticated as well as a dog. However, I'd rather not take the chance... besides, even though I live in a nice house, I don't think logically I could properly care for an exotic animal.



Terrible idea is goddamn terrible.
Stick to regular doggehs. :3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Terrible idea is goddamn terrible.
> Stick to regular doggehs. :3



But where's the fun with domesticated animals? I like 'em wild! *heheh*

EDIT: How much of a zoosexual did I sound like when I said that?

And yes, regular dogs are cool too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaui said:


> EDIT: How much of a zoosexual did I sound like when I said that?



A flaming one. Ho ho ho ho ~

People who keep wild animals as pets need their heads kicked in.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 19, 2010)

A fennec fox, ferret, and bangle tiger, an arctic white wolf... thats it lol


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> A flaming one. Ho ho ho ho ~
> 
> People who keep wild animals as pets need their heads kicked in.



Every single zoo in north america?

Righto! I'll get on it (gets on his boots)


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

A domesticated cougar or tiger would be dreamy... A big, snuggly kitty just sounds win to me.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> A domesticated cougar or tiger would be dreamy... A big, snuggly kitty just sounds win to me.



All murry and purry ^,,^


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

I dunno, I want to catch a raccoon cause they are fucking smart though I'll have to probably by a lock for my fridge so it doesn't go in there and intentionally eating my food x3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dunno, I want to catch a raccoon cause they are fucking smart though I'll have to probably by a lock for my fridge so it doesn't go in there and intentionally eating my food x3



I've heard stories like that from raccoon owners :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I've heard stories like that from raccoon owners :V


 
Devious bastards, talking about animals taking stuff that don't belong to them I saw a vid of a ferret who fucking stole a mop =o

[yt]jhcLnpp_Pzw[/yt]


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Devious bastards, talking about animals taking stuff that don't belong to them I saw a vid of a ferret who fucking stole a mop =o



Lol, here's a raccoon, who tried to steal a broom [yt]-L3cEZWMOkQ[/yt]


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Lol, here's a raccoon, who tried to steal a broom [yt]-L3cEZWMOkQ[/yt]


 
that coon was obssessed with that broom until the owner pulled out the smaller one x3

Seriously I want a raccoon ;^;


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that coon was obssessed with that broom until the owner pulled out the smaller one x3
> 
> Seriously I want a raccoon ;^;



*hugs*
I know, we both do ^,,^


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> *hugs*
> I know, we both do ^,,^


 
lol I'm going to get one when I have my own place to live, it will be awesome and thanks for the hug


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Otters. I would have a big ass pond in my back yard where they could live. :>


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Otters. I would have a big ass pond in my back yard where they could live. :>



That would be nice ^,,^





So cute <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> That would be nice ^,,^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is true, they are way too fucking adorable for their own good x3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It is true, they are way too fucking adorable for their own good x3



Ah, and thanks for faving my "pills in pills" submission on FA! 

Seriously, anything that cute needs to pay a tax for being cute ^,,^


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Ah, and thanks for faving my "pills in pills" submission on FA!
> 
> Seriously, anything that cute needs to pay a tax for being cute ^,,^


 
Agreed and there is a certain blue otter who needs to pay her tax >:[
Also you gotta love peelz


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Agreed and there is a certain blue otter who needs to pay her tax >:[
> Also you gotta love peelz



I took mah PEELZ this morning 
Multivitamins and concerta.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

I would want a pet skunk because 1: skunks are awesome and 2: great way to keep nosey neighbors away (I wouldn't tell them that it was domesticated)


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

A kitsune, probably. That or a cat, which I've already got 4 of.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> A kitsune, probably. That or a cat, which I've already got 4 of.


I hate you, damn failure of a japanophile. You say 'kitsune', which means fox, yet you don't say 'neko', which means cat. Again: you, sir, are a failure.

Say "fox". SAY IT.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I hate you, damn failure of a japanophile. You say 'kitsune', which means fox, yet you don't say 'neko', which means cat. Again: you, sir, are a failure.
> 
> Say "fox". SAY IT.



kitsune


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Dude, you suck. Uninstall the game.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

But... I lost the game...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...



DAMMIT!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> kitsune


Minotaur


----------



## Onewing (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheshire cat or a Slog.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...


 
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...



What the hell man, what the fucking hell!? >:[


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd want a fox. How predictable.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...



 How could you...


----------



## furatail (Apr 20, 2010)

An odd way to phrase pet ownership but personally, I would like a Doe. Male deer get aggressive but I've read the Does tend to be more gentle into adulthood. They are cute and it would just be awesome to keep one as a pet. Our yard is little too small though and my dogs would probably be too rough with her.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

I once heard someone talk about how he trained and domesticated a squirrel.  It would sit on his shoulder on command and he'd feed him acorns and stuff.  :3

Squirrel pet would be sweet.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd love to have a snow leopard as a pet, preferably a giant one that I could ride on! I just hope it wouldn't eat me


----------



## Shaui (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish I could have an animal that crapped out essays and term papers for me


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...


 
I hate you...


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

I want a lion cub. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I wish I could have an animal that crapped out essays and term papers for me



I imagine it would be a pretty shitty essay.....har-har see what I did thar?


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I imagine it would be a pretty shitty essay.....har-har see what I did thar?


 No, what? :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I imagine it would be a pretty shitty essay.....har-har see what I did thar?



Hahaha funny gai u r :3


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... I lost the game...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6fq9Aadwk


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you guys stop talking about the fucking game PLEASE? It's annoying and older than the dust in my attic.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Could i hav an animal that's extinct like a T-Rex even though the military would probably kill it


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 23, 2010)

A Yawn or a Hunter or a Cerberus or Mr.X :3


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Can you guys stop talking about the fucking game PLEASE? It's annoying and older than the dust in my attic.


Click the link. Click it. :>

You know you want to.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok lame but wish I still had my raccon course he would be about 300 in coon years if he was still around but as pets went he was a blast. Spent the last few years of hislife imatating a giant pillow but man was he fun when he was young

alec


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

I still miss my newfoundland.


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

RL animals:

I think a prairie dog, a meerkat, a crow or a fennec fox would be nice.


Fantasy animals:

An eastern dragon fo sho.


Extinct animals:

A micro raptor or any species of herbivorous dinosaur that was capable of feeling/giving affection.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolf, Husky, or a Vixen XD


----------



## Morroke (Apr 23, 2010)

BEAR CAVALRY


----------

